# L&n help please



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

1 just got a diesel l&n . I think it's a gp30 or a gp35 i cannot tell. Can anyboby help me . The bottomof the train says 1976 lionel ho scale . The # on the side is # 2313 . Unforturnly i can not put a pic on here because i need too learn how to do this with my g4 phone or something else . Thanks for your input . Ps looked on line iam little confused of which one it could be !!!!


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I could only find numbers #2311 & #2315 for GP7's hope this helps. Once you click on the link below click on the small pic & it will give you a much larger pic. Go back to their home page & use this for a lot of info. Only use them for reference because of Copyrights.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=163192

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=159928


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Lionel offered a GP9, a GP30 and a U18-B...

http://hoseeker.org/lionelhoinformation/lionelho1976infopage02.jpg

http://hoseeker.org/lionelhoinformation/lionelho1976infopage04.jpg


----------

